# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور صور غرائب :  بالصور فيل يعمل في غسيل السيارات بمبلغ 20 دولار

## امير الصمت

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *لجأت إحدى حدائق الحيوانات الامريكية لوسيلة جديدة لزيادة  دخلها بعد ازمة  مالية تعرضت لها ، حيث قامت بتدريب الفيلة على غسيل  السيارات مقابل 20  دولار للسيارة .
وقامت إدارة حديقة حيوانات Wildlife Safari  التي تقع في ولاية Oregon بذلك ، بشكل منظم .
وقال المدير التنفيذي للحديقة Dan Van Slyke  ان بعض الرواد يأتوا للحديقة لرؤية الأفيال وهي تغسل السيارات من الداخل والخارج. 
والفيلين اللذان يقوما بهذه العملية هما Tiki و George،  والطريف أن  الفيلين يقوما بتنظيف السيارة بالماء وتجفيفها بالأسفنج والقماش  .*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

ههههههه ولسه
مش بعيد يتعلمو السواقة 
تسلم اخى

----------


## Fannan1

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hassano

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد السيد

دا فيل شاطر خالص
متعرفش بتباع فين

----------

